# Bottom Feeders for 10gallon tank?



## piper31405

Hi. I'm new here. I have a new (cycled) 10gallon tank. I have just recently added 1 Honey Sunset Gourami and 3 Long Fin Red Minor Tetras. The lady at Petsmart told me that 3 would be enough, but I was under the impression that I needed at least 5 or 6 for them to be happy. I can add a few more if need be, I just want to wait a week or so. 

I would like to add a bottom feeder as well, but I need some advice on that. Once again Petsmart told me that I could add two cory catfish as well as 3 or 4 other fish. I feel like she was telling me to add way too many fish. I would be fine with adding shrimp or a mystery snail, but I keep being told that they will climb up and out of my tank if it has any openings in hood. It does. There is a opening for the filter, heater cord, and the tube for my airstone. I don't know if or how I would be able to close that off. I think the snail or shrimp would be best because they are a lot smaller and I don't want too many fish. But I don't want them escaping...I'm sure my cats would be on them in a flash if they were to get out. 

Is there any bottom feeding fish that I could put in there to eat the food that gets to the bottom of the tank? (that isn't going to overcrowd my tank?) I do plan on vacuuming frequently but I just thought a bottom feeder would also help. Also there are several places to hide at the bottom of the tank and it has a lot of plants(fake) 

Sorry for all the questions...I just thought a second opinion to Petsmart would be nice.


----------



## susankat

Ok, first off hello and welcome to the site.

With the red minor tetras being in that size of tank and so few they will become nippers real fast and will nip at the feelers of the gourami. They get 2 inches full grown and if you add a couple more there won't be any room for anymore fish in the tank.

If you decide to leave it at 3 and want a couple of cories look for the smaller pandas or pygmy cories. But they also need to be in a group of at least 3 to 5.


----------



## gar1948

I love catfish and have them in both my tanks but they are not necessary. If you clean the gravel on a regular basis and don't overfeed you will be fine. It's a small tank and the smaller the bioload the healthier the tank will be. I think cats do much better in groups of 4 or more. Since you have a 10 gallon you might not want to do that. Good luck with the aquarium and good for you to question stocking levels suggested by fish stores.


----------



## Reefing Madness

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## NeonShark666

For a small tank like a 10G I would recommend two Otos or Mystery Snails. Stay away form Corys until your tank has cycled (6 weeks), Corys don't cycle well. I also rrecommend live plants, Vallisneria or Java Fern are good first plants.


----------



## Summer

welcome aboard!


----------



## Rob72

hello and welcome


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Aquasafe

Welcome!


----------

